# Kodak Ektacolor 8-inch Lustre Paper



## tossik (Jul 6, 2007)

can i use *Kodak Ektacolor 8-inch Lustre Paper  for a B/W pictures or is it only color?*


----------



## Alpha (Jul 7, 2007)

Yes, you can print black and white on color paper. In fact, if you have some local lab run off 4x6 prints from a roll of real black and white, they'll do it on color paper.


----------



## nealjpage (Jul 7, 2007)

You just can't use black and white chemicals.


----------



## tossik (Jul 7, 2007)

oh so i have to you the 100 degrees and all? and have everything perfect and all like for color?


----------

